# LAPLACE, LA - FEMALE - EMACIATED SABLE



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

For more information about me, please contact [email protected]. Thank you! (***Our adoption fee is $100.00, which includes microchipping, spaying/neutering, and vaccinations. Heartworm check cost an additional $30***) 

St John Parish Animal Shelter 
LaPlace, LA 
(985) 651-7387


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks like this poor girl has had a really rough start..


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

"Emaciated"???? Starved is much more like it


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

How awful this is!! This poor girl, I just want to hug her and feed her!!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump to the front.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

back to page 1


----------



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

She is beautiful. Any La GSD rescues?

Kathryn


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump, she needs a home and FOOD!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

OH, the poor girl!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Bump back to page one!!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Another horribly neglected girl that needs some one to love and care for her.

Up you go!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Another bump!


----------



## rebeccakukkie (Aug 16, 2005)

Very very pretty girl!! Any GS rescue in the vicinity that can help?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Unlike me this girl needs to eat, eat, eat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Bumping this girl up again!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Is there no rescues in LA? or near there?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Bumping this girl back up from Page 7!!!

Anybody?


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I read that this dog plus a white GSD were going to rescue. Will try to confirm...


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh, I hope so!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

May she get someone who wants to nurture her, feed her, show her what LOVE is.. I bet she has so much love to GIVE!! Bump for you, wonderful girl!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Any update?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

It was posted that a rescue was supposed to take her (on another forum).......I asked for confirmation...but haven't heard anything. I think she got out...but it's not confirmed...........


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

was she ever on their petfinder?


----------

